# Pulled Ham using Pops Brine



## kilo charlie (Oct 12, 2017)

Using http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/ I cured a pork shoulder for 14 days and smoked with Hickory until 190° then pulled it like pulled pork.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks delicious....


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks good . I did it once with tender quick . Makes a great sandwich .


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 12, 2017)

Yum!

The beans are calling! They want your pulled ham!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you all! I put some on a few little Hawaiian rolls with some chipotle cheddar cheese last night. Going to make some breakfast burritos for the freezer as well.


----------



## flipman77 (Oct 24, 2017)

looks amazing.  what temp did you smoke on?


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2017)

250 degrees F for about 6 1/2 hours .. IT 190 then pulled.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 24, 2017)

Those last 2 shots show perfection .. would like to see plated meal .. points to you for sure


----------

